# The knife thread.



## MannDude (Aug 13, 2014)

Look, we've got a that most of you hate. So why not have a knife thread? Now more of you can play. 

I just got this delivered to me today. I was tired of my cheap Wal-Mart knives always going dull and since I usually carry a knife I wanted something that was well reviewed. It's not the nicest knife in the world, but it's the first time I've spent more than like $12 on one too...

So, here is my Spyderco Dragonfly 2:









Fits in that 'top pocket' (whatever it's called) just fine. I used to use that pocket for a lighter when I smoked, but since this blade is smaller than my old knife if fits there securely. It's a tiny blade! 

First thing I did with it was shave a bit of hair off my arm. It's sharp. Took it over to a pile of broken down boxes on my floor from Amazon purchases and cut through them without issue. Too lazy to get in my camping bag to get out some paracord, but I'm sure it'll cut that without issue as well.

I got it from Amazon ( http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B004GUL6IA/ ) for $52. It came recommended as a good knife for under $100 from the Reddit Knifeclub. I may actually get something a bit bigger to keep in my camping bag too as I'd want something that can be used to shave wood, cut rope, and more for when camping... though I think this one will do me well and replace my cheap Wal-Mart blade and the SOG blade that came with a bag I got for Christmas.

So, whether it be a pocket knife you carry daily or a nice set of kitchen knives or specialty knives used for hobbies like wood working... if you're proud of it, show it off!


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 13, 2014)

Looks nice but not really my style.  Here's my SOG blade.

It's sharp as well.  Not too big, not too small.  The assisted open makes it an awesome one-handed operation knife.


----------



## MartinD (Aug 13, 2014)

It's illegal to carry a knife here in the UK.


----------



## trewq (Aug 13, 2014)

MartinD said:


> It's illegal to carry a knife here in the UK.


And in Australia.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 13, 2014)

MartinD said:


> It's illegal to carry a knife here in the UK.


I bet you have some nice kitchen knives though, yeah?


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 13, 2014)

MartinD said:


> It's illegal to carry a knife here in the UK.





trewq said:


> And in Australia.


That is insane to even think about.  I couldn't imagine going through the day without mine simply for the utility it offers from opening boxes, cutting a loose thread on clothing, etc.  I use it almost daily and feel naked without it.


----------



## trewq (Aug 13, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> That is insane to even think about. I couldn't imagine going through the day without mine simply for the utility it offers from opening boxes, cutting a loose thread on clothing, etc. I use it almost daily and feel naked without it.


I'm ok with that considering it means a very high percentage of people aren't walking around with knives. We also can't have guns in public, which I am grateful for. I have access to knives at work and home, it's not really that big of an issue.


----------



## MikeA (Aug 13, 2014)

Anyone get one of these? They're like $1-5 on eBay.. works pretty well the utility if you need to cut boxes often and don't want to carry a regular pocket knife. I have a small winchester knife but it's not worthy of a picture.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 13, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> That is insane to even think about.  I couldn't imagine going through the day without mine simply for the utility it offers from opening boxes, cutting a loose thread on clothing, etc.  I use it almost daily and feel naked without it.


Same. I don't know anyone who _doesn't_ carry a knife. It's just something that most people have in their pocket or even on a keychain. Whether it be a little multi-tool like a Swiss Army knife with a file, little screw driver and a flat and serrated blade or a full blown pocket knife... They certainly come in handy.

I buy these bottles of Sweet Tea from the gas station sometimes, and I can NEVER get the fucking wrapper off the bottle so I can open it with my fingers. I just go straight for the knife now. 

EDIT: I don't think knife crime is actually an issue or problem here. Unsure about in the cities though. I live in a small town. We don't really have crime here anyhow.


----------



## KuJoe (Aug 13, 2014)

I love my Kershaw Cryo. I didn't realize how useful a knife is until I started carrying one around. A few times a week I'm in the company of somebody trying to cut something with their keys and using a knife is so much faster. Like others have said, I feel naked without it.





I would take a picture of it in my pocket like the rest of you but you can't see it in my pocket.


----------



## ChrisM (Aug 13, 2014)

I've had this one for like 2-3 years now. It gets used for basically everything.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 13, 2014)

MannDude said:


> Same. I don't know anyone who _doesn't_ carry a knife. It's just something that most people have in their pocket or even on a keychain. Whether it be a little multi-tool like a Swiss Army knife with a file, little screw driver and a flat and serrated blade or a full blown pocket knife... They certainly come in handy.
> 
> I buy these bottles of Sweet Tea from the gas station sometimes, and I can NEVER get the fucking wrapper off the bottle so I can open it with my fingers. I just go straight for the knife now.
> 
> EDIT: I don't think knife crime is actually an issue or problem here. Unsure about in the cities though. I live in a small town. We don't really have crime here anyhow.


Yeah here in AL everyone has knives and seems like more than half of all of my friends and people I know in general carry concealed firearms.  Contrary to popular belief we don't walk around stabbing and shooting people around here either...


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 13, 2014)

I bought two of these. smith and wesson black ops











I take it everywhere. When I go swimming in the ocean or just working. Very insanely sharp. GREAT feel. They are $50 knives but AWESOME quality knives.

Also. they come in several colors and styles. Great little knives to stock up on and great employee gifts


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 13, 2014)

TruvisT said:


> I bought two of these. smith and wesson black ops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That does look like a nice knife!  If it didn't have that serrated edge I'd probably go find one to buy lol.  I don't like serrated blades personally.


----------



## TruvisT (Aug 13, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> That does look like a nice knife!  If it didn't have that serrated edge I'd probably go find one to buy lol.  I don't like serrated blades personally.


They actually have a stye/version without that.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 13, 2014)

Well, I s'pose I should share my S&W knife too. I like their guns better than their knives, but this stays in my camping bag. As you can see, it's been used a bit, mainly for collecting wood shavings for fire kindling, to cut rope, and even to open cans of chili in the woods to heat up over the fire when I had forgotten to pack a can opener. Needs to be resharpened, though. 







It's aight.


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 13, 2014)

UK/Australia has insane, fascist laws...no surprise there.  Seriously, not being able to carry a pocket knife or a multitool is ridiculous.  Heck, not being able to carry a gun is ridiculous, but I digress...

I live in Oregon, so...why not buy local.  I carry a Columbia River fold-out knife - nothing particularly special.  I think it's AUS-8 steel.

http://aoknives.com/crkt-full-throttle

If I'm doing something handy or out in the woods, I carry a Leatherman Wave.  I've had Gerbers and don't like them - rickety.  Both are local Portland, Oregon companies.  Love the Wave multitool.  

My favorite knife is my Coldsteel SRK which is not the world's greatest steel (also AUS-8) but is just a perfect shape and weight.  I've had it for 20+ years and it's been on every backpacking/hiking/camping trip with me.  Also great for carving pumpkins at Halloween  

http://www.coldsteel.com/Product/38CK/SRK(SURVIVAL_RESCUE_KNIFE).aspx

Really what I'd like to get is a Fallkniven - maybe an A1 or an S1.  But they're like $250.  My outdoors activities are not _that_ demanding...but I'm sure someday when the apocalypse comes I'll regret not having one.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 13, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> UK/Australia has insane, fascist laws...no surprise there.  Seriously, not being able to carry a pocket knife or a multitool is ridiculous.  Heck, not being able to carry a gun is ridiculous, but I digress...


They're not quite that insane. You are allowed to carry anything with a 3 inch or less blade at any time (so swiss army knives and multitools are fine) and you're allowed to carry larger blades as long as you have a good reason - work, camping etc. It depends on context. If you've got a 5 inch blade in your pocket walking around town you'll raise eyebrows sure, if you're up in the woods taking it camping you're probably okay.

You aren't allowed flick knives or butterfly knives (although multi tools etc are okay) but they're pretty widely available. I know not true for all officers and stations but my father was a special officer and he stole a knife or two from people instead of properly booking it. I particularly remember a black flick knife that's probably still around somewhere. There's also always a dodgy mate somewhere that can hook you up with one, or under the counter in an army shop or something.

On the topic, I wouldn't mind a useful swiss army knife/multitool but I'm not willing to pay out for it so oh well. I guess I wouldn't mind a decent knife for in my drawer either, always got one of the smaller kitchen knives about somewhere. I don't really mind the UK laws though... I think it's fair to not allow people to carry weapons in certain places or contexts. It's not even like they'll find out unless you're being a dick with it or taking it through some high security place or event.

As much as I don't like weapons though I have to admit there is something alluring about knives. I guess it's not surprising that humans have a good eye for knives though, knives are our most basic, effective and vital of tools (and weapons).


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Aug 13, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> I live in Oregon, so...why not buy local.  I carry a Columbia River fold-out knife - nothing particularly special.  I think it's AUS-8 steel.
> 
> If I'm doing something handy or out in the woods, I carry a Leatherman Wave.  I've had Gerbers and don't like them - rickety.  Both are local Portland, Oregon companies.  Love the Wave multitool.


Add Kershaw to that list  Columbia, Leatherman, Gerber, and Kershaw.

I too live in Oregon. I carry a Kershaw Clash ever day (great thing to note that having a CHL allows you to carry a knife, as well as a gun, in public buildings in Oregon). In addition I have a Leatherman Surge as well as a Gerber Suspension Butterfly.

All are great, but I would rank them as Kershaw > Leatherman > Gerber


----------



## trewq (Aug 13, 2014)

We aren't even allowed paint ball guns here... So yeah, that's fun.


----------



## Coastercraze (Aug 13, 2014)

Nothing really fancy... just one of these:

http://www.harborfreight.com/key-shaped-folding-knife-66837.html


----------



## MartinD (Aug 14, 2014)

MannDude said:


> I bet you have some nice kitchen knives though, yeah?


Yes, but that's different 



KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> That is insane to even think about.  I couldn't imagine going through the day without mine simply for the utility it offers from opening boxes, cutting a loose thread on clothing, etc.  I use it almost daily and feel naked without it.


I only said it was illegal.. 

I collect (well, collected) genuine Swiss Army Knives. Unfortunately when I parted company with my ex many, many years ago, I left with nothing and my collection has since gone AWOL. Vast majority were actually bought in Switzerland, too!

I am a fan of knives and sharp things but more for the craftsmanship than anything else.


----------



## bauhaus (Aug 14, 2014)

MartinD said:


> I am a fan of knives and sharp things but more for the craftsmanship than anything else.


Me too. My collection is quite modest. I never carry a gun or knife with me, except in the forest.


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 14, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> They're not quite that insane. You are allowed to carry anything with a 3 inch or less blade at any time (so swiss army knives and multitools are fine) and you're allowed to carry larger blades as long as you have a good reason - work, camping etc. It depends on context. If you've got a 5 inch blade in your pocket walking around town you'll raise eyebrows sure, if you're up in the woods taking it camping you're probably okay.
> 
> 
> You aren't allowed flick knives or butterfly knives (although multi tools etc are okay)


OK, so I guess that's just fascist and not quite as insane  :lol:

There are cities in the US which have blade length restrictions.

What I find enduringly hilarious is that there are cities in the US where nunchaku are illegal.  There was a scare in the 1970s when every middle schooler saw Enter the Dragon and wanted to be Bruce Lee.

Not only are they difficult to learn to use, they're wildly impractical and I would wager that the number of criminals who've employed nunchaku to carry out crimes in the US since 1970 is...zero.


----------



## AThomasHowe (Aug 14, 2014)

raindog308 said:


> OK, so I guess that's just fascist and not quite as insane  :lol:


I don't know how fascist it is, people seem pretty happy with the laws here in the UK really in regards to weapons. It's just a different mindset I guess: you might want guns or knives to protect yourselves from others but people here would prefer that nobody had the weapons in the first place. It's not impossible to get a gun or an otherwise illegal weapon here but it's not really common to have guns that aren't basically ornaments.

I think it's only this year in some parts of the country armed police have started doing normal patrols (as opposed to sitting about the station waiting for danger) so it's not really like you'd see the police with guns outside London or whatever either. To be honest that's a lot more concerning to me - to see an authority figure openly carrying a weapon - but I wasn't brought up around guns.

I wouldn't mind shooting one at a range but I wouldn't really want to own a gun or kill a person or an animal with one, no matter the circumstance.

You can have nunchaku in the UK in your home but you're not allowed to take them outside. if you were taking them to an exhibit or to a dealer or something you'd get away with it but the only real reason to carry them outside your home is as a dangerous weapon.

I don't think we should get rid of all guns or whatever though as much as I'd love that, that's obviously impractical. I am pretty happy about them not being a factor in my life though.


----------



## Jonathan (Aug 14, 2014)

AThomasHowe said:


> I don't know how fascist it is, people seem pretty happy with the laws here in the UK really in regards to weapons. It's just a different mindset I guess: you might want guns or knives to protect yourselves from others but people here would prefer that nobody had the weapons in the first place. It's not impossible to get a gun or an otherwise illegal weapon here but it's not really common to have guns that aren't basically ornaments.
> 
> I think it's only this year in some parts of the country armed police have started doing normal patrols (as opposed to sitting about the station waiting for danger) so it's not really like you'd see the police with guns outside London or whatever either. To be honest that's a lot more concerning to me - to see an authority figure openly carrying a weapon - but I wasn't brought up around guns.
> 
> ...


Your view is one of the most respectable I've heard.  What I got out of it is "I don't personally want or care for guns but that doesn't mean others shouldn't be allowed to have them".  Assuming that's what you essentially meant then I respect that


----------



## William (Aug 14, 2014)

Few...

http://imgur.com/a/ShJOa


----------



## raindog308 (Aug 14, 2014)

KnownHost-Jonathan said:


> Your view is one of the most respectable I've heard.


I know - wtf, @AThomasHowe !? How dare you be *reasonable* on the Internet. Are you say you would just...agree to disagree?!?

What is the net coming to...


----------



## iWF-Jacob (Aug 14, 2014)

William said:


> Few...
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/ShJOa


Oh, I have a couple M Tech's. Good little $10 knives, wouldnt count on them though -- the pivot screw tends to fall out quite easily I notice.


----------



## MannDude (Sep 14, 2014)

Found my SOG! Looks like it probably fell out of my book bag or something as it was under the edge of my couch. Need to clean it up and re-sharpen it. Right now it's pretty dull, but the tape residue on the blade doesn't help. Going to fix it up again and probably just keep it in my camping bag or throw it in my first-aid kit or something.



Spyderco blade above, and the recently found SOG below.


----------

